# best wishes to a great friend.....



## bottlenutboy (Jan 26, 2007)

happy birthday capsoda!!!! what number is this now? about 1 million? lol im just kidding hope you had a great birthday and it was filled with lots of ss cokes


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Warren


----------



## huffmnd (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy birthday and I wish you many more.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Warren ! 
 Wish you many more , and I hope you had a great one !


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 26, 2007)

hope you have a good one warren. is you cake shaped like a ss coke or a 70 challenger. janurary is definitely good month.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I'll be danged.... has it been a year already????[8|]  You catchin up to me now aren't you buddy???[] Still have all your marbles left??[:-]

 The happiest of birthdays to you, my friend. Thank you ever so much for being the crazy, loveable, fun guy that you are and for all that you do and all that you give the the forum and its' members.

 Take care, have a great day and go out and do something special with Cindy... go jump in a hot tub... go out to dinner... get yourself a room and go to sleep...[]

 Wayne


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday, old fart........[8D]


----------



## towhead (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Warren!!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Buthday Cap![]


----------



## annie44 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hope you have a wonderful day!  You are an asset to this forum, and I enjoy both your knowledge of all things bottles, and your great sense of humor!


----------



## dewdog (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy B-Day Warren!!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Warren! Check out the indian coke I have on ebay and it's free shippin to you! [sm=lol.gif] What a pitch huh? Hope to see you at the show again this year! Taz


----------



## bearswede (Jan 26, 2007)

Being 11 years your senior, I guess I have the right to tell you what to do:

  Have yourself a splentaculous day, full of glittering glass (all of a'piece) and other warm and liquid things... Have a HAPPY, Bud...!!!!!!!! And here's a little sumpthin to dream upon...


  Ron


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 26, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WARREN! 

 Thank you for all of your contributions to the forum. Good luck collecting, and happy cruzin!

 Post a pic of your car when you have a chance, would love to see it. 

 Mike (earlyglass)


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cap, Hoping you are having a good day.  So to celebrate, I'm going to share the latest Coke find.


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy birthday, Warren! Thank you for sharing your knowledge, friendship and humor with all of us. I hope you find some sweet SS Cokes and a dozen Lewis Bear poisons this year []. ~Jim


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cap!! You're a real asset to the forum,  Kelley


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy birthday, Januarys a good month[] may this year be filled with SS cokes and sweet cars.


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Warren.


----------



## Willman669 (Jan 26, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WARREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 still only 2 years older than half a century


----------



## capsoda (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh garsh, Thanks everyone. My mom calls me the best little birthday present she ever got.  It was a nice day and I dug all day. Not diggin for bottles though and that backhoe is not really made for diggin bottles. Had dinner with my mom and dad and am now spending quality time with good friends. Later it's my wifes turn.[]

 Thanks again everyone.


 Hey Mike, Check out the Old Hippie thread. You can see a pic of my hot rod and I will up date it soon.


----------



## mrbottles (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy birthday robo leg.  Glad to see you are still cranking away spreading good bottle cheer to the collecting world at large.  Havenâ€™t been on the site much lately and really just logged into wish you a happy birthday but i think i am going to give it a good look and see what is up. 

 I hope you day has been spectacular!

 Steven


----------



## capsoda (Jan 26, 2007)

He Steven, Glad you droped in. Hope you had a good birthday too my bud. How is Mr Bottles JR doing.

 I did get something dug today and it is great. An antique glass shifter knob for my A bone hot rod.

 Thanks Craig. It is great.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jan 26, 2007)

hi warren,  just want to wish you a very special, special birthday. hope you find the ss coke of your dreams this year.   and i  want to thank you for all the help you give to all of us.  i love your ability to make people smile and laugh,  that's a gift.   have a great one,   rhona


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow i check the forum tonight and theres already two pages to a geezers birthday wishes.[]Have a good one warren!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Rhona and Tony. And thanks again everyone.[]


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 27, 2007)

AHHH missed this one.  Happy Warren Day !     Ben


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 27, 2007)

Me too!  

 better late than never us procrastinators always say........

 Warren, hope your year is filled with great discoveries!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Ben and Steve.[]


----------

